# Gas Joke



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

*A little old lady goes to the doctor and says, "Doctor I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much. 
*
*They never smell and are always silent. As a matter of fact, I've passed gas at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was doing it because they don't smell and are silent." 

The doctor says, "I see, take these pills and come back to see me next week." 

The next week the lady goes back. "Doctor," she says, "I don't know what you gave me, but now when I pass gas...although still silent...it stinks terribly." 

The doctor says, "Good!!! Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."
*


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_That might be my problem_


----------



## That Guy (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Aug 10, 2013)

.

*Church Service*


An older woman leans over to her husband and says 

"I just let out a long and silent fart. What should I do?" 

The man replies "Change your hearing aid."



Two old ladies were attending a rather long church service. 

The first old lady leans over to the second and says 

"I've been sitting too long and my butt is going to sleep." 

"I know", replies the other, "I heard it snore 3 times."

.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2013)

While at a dinner party, a man lets a fart. The other man sez, "how dare you fart in front of my wife." The farter sez, "I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was her turn."


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

Pappy said:


> While at a dinner party, a man lets a fart. The other man sez, "how dare you fart in front of my wife." The farter sez, "I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was her turn."



One of my favorites.  I love the line in Caddy Shack when Rodney fasts loudly and says, "Did somebody step on a duck?"


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2015)

So, we are all in a crowded, but quiet room.


Me being me, decide to let out the biggest, 
loudest fart anyone would have ever heard, 
the quietness in the room, turned into laughter, 
then some coughing due to the stink.


My friends approached me about 30 minutes later, 
saying how it was the funniest thing they have ever seen.


My wife however, believes I ruined our wedding


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2015)

Old Chinese Proverb:  "Man who fart in church sit in his own pew."


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Nov 26, 2015)

Isn't it always the way...  hee hee


----------

